# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Fiter teknologi terbaru?

## isjoni

http://www.koikichi.com/da/88014

_If your pond already is fitted with an existing filter system we suggest that this is left running for some 30 minutes or so after switching on your Baby. After this your existing filter can be switched off permanently and closed down or even disposed of on ebay or similar._ 



Apakah pernah dibahas disini,
cara kerjanya gimana,
Tampilan fisiknya sederhana sekali, dan terbacanya super powerful banget  ::

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isjoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kent

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kent

http://www.koikichi.com/da/87963

sistem filtrasi menurut PW, and I quote "Probably the best fish pond filter in the World ever"

pertama saya baca, agak menguncang image "filter ideal" yg di otak, tapi tambah baca, masuk akal juga, juga di bahas lanjut di www.koimag.com

masukan yg lainnya tolong.

Kent

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

